# need new sub for Yamaha yst sw1500



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

So i have a yamaha yst sw-1500 and just lost the sub. ive contacted yamaha for a replacement but their out of stock and couldnt tell me when they would be back in stock. im doing some experimenting now. ive found out the amp is 4ohm stable according to the Yamaha tech. and is rated 1000watts at 5ohms which the stock yamaha sub is a svc 6 ohm sub. 

I had an idq12v3 d4 laying around so i wired it to 8ohm and threw it in. suprizingly sounds good for music but is alittle too punchy and doesnt dig low enough for movies. the enclosure is ported and measures out to about 1.4 ft3. using a port calculator ive determined its tuned to about 35hz

Just wondering if there are any known subs out there you guys think would work well in this application. id like something that is smoother and goes lower, less punchy 

Id like to stay in the $200 range. hardest part is finding something that would work in that small of a ported enclosure.. if my budget wasnt limited id be looking into a jlw6v2 or a arc audio black 12 those have to be 2 of my favorite subs for in the car.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking into the Dayton HO 12 or a DC audio level 3 im wondering if i should test my luck and run it at 4ohm ( yamaha tech says the amp is 4 ohm stable) or play it safe and keep it wired at 8 ohm. im guessing the amp does something like 1000 watts at 4 ot 400-500 at 8ohms.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dayton HO at 8-ohms gets my vote.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

sounds like the right choice.. However i stopped by walmart and picked up a bag of polyfill and put a 1lb bags worth in the enclosure. i must say im much happier with the tonality.. but i know me and cant leave well enough alone.. so im going to pick up an HO


----------

